# unit test



## Guest (14. Jun 2007)

hallo ich hab ein programm, das sehr aufwändige operationen durchführt und zwischen durch alles in einer db sichert.

idealerweise würde, ich eine testdatenbank einrichten, mein programm drüber laufen lassen und später überprüfen ob nun die richtigen werte drin stehen, also richtig black box.

idealerweise würd ich das gerne mit junit testen, jedoch hab ich das problem, dass ich nicht weiß wie ich meine testsituation herstellen soll. hat jemand von euch schon ehrfahrung damit gemacht. kann ich einfach mittels sql, eine datenbank kopieren? nicht so einfach, ich müsste jedesmal die komplette db neu füllen oder?

ein paar tips wären hilfreich, danke


----------



## Wildcard (14. Jun 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann ich einfach mittels sql, eine datenbank kopieren? nicht so einfach, ich müsste jedesmal die komplette db neu füllen oder?


Nimm doch eine embedded DB wie HSQL. Die DB legst du dann in einer Datei an und die Datei kannst du einfach kopieren.


----------



## ARadauer (15. Jun 2007)

danke für den tipp


----------

